# Petco Treasures!!!



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

This is for all the pretty finds at petco!!

I bought this male today. Im no expert, but had to get him. cull or not, hes my boy.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice find. sometimes u can get lucky and get a betta soon enough before petco runs it into the ground. the only treasure i have got there was one of my female crested geckos who was way under priced for what she is worth. they typically get them really small and ones that are just everyday run of the mill paternless. but they had one that was just beyond what they ever have and had pretty much raised it up to adult size. the guy told me they had it for about 8 months. making it worth a lot more than what it was originally.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a very good looking Green Halfmoon. I check out the Petco near me 2 or 3 times a month and have found some really nice ones.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

now if only i could find a nice female.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm trying to decide which female to put with my Green Halfmoon. He is the best looking one in the bunch so far but trying to chose a female out of about 40 or so is difficult. They won't hold still long enough!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw an amazing Feathertail copper dragon scale betta at my petco once I could have kicked my self for not getting it.*dies*

I did find 2 nice ones today that I got a black orchid Halfmoon plakat & and a cambodian dragon scale round tail


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We got most of our pretty bettas from Petco... we had a Delta Tail Mustard Gas, and we still have a Cambodian "Appaloosa" betta from there. 
But our pride and joy, our Black Lace betta, we got at Wal-Mart.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Wheres the pictures?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Buying the "treasures" at Petco and Wal-mart is where I got my start. Now I can breed my own "Treasures. I was changing water yesterday and these guys seem to have blossomed over night. The last I remember they weren't much grown out and then, Bam! there they are all grown up.(tear rolling down cheek)


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice HMs Chard. I cant wait to start breeding my bettas. Conditioning them takes so long. haha.


----------

